# 1969 hood dimensions



## gryffyn (Dec 13, 2011)

does anyone know the width and length of a 69 gto hood


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I could go measure mine.... keep in mind that the front and rear edges of the hood are curved so there's more to it than just simple length and width. Is there a specific measurement location you're looking for, or are you wanting "maximums", like for building a shipping crate or something?

Bear


----------



## gryffyn (Dec 13, 2011)

im needing maximums, this is the first gto ive put graphics on and the guy didnt give me the dimensions so i have a scale pic of a hood to lay it out on but no basic measurements to figure out my scale


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rear corner to rear corner (side to side): 53 3/4"
Front corner to front corner (side to side): 53 3/4"
Rear corner to front corner (along the edge of the hood) : 60 1/2"
Depth of concave "bow" along rear edge of hood: 3 3/8"
Depth of convex "bow" along front edge of hood: 2 "

Bear


----------



## gryffyn (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks alot that helps immensely


----------

